# PA Preppers and Mother Earth News Fair



## lilmissy0740 (Mar 7, 2011)

If anyone is planning on going to the Mother Earth News Fair at Seven Springs in Septemeber, today they are selling the tickets for $10 for a 3 day pass. Check out their website.


----------

